# Aixam Mega multi Truck 600e



## Peterboat#1 (Mar 1, 2018)

The batteries were knackered so I replaced them with 12 valence batteries, this required the modification of the battery tray. The next job is to work out why a relay clicks in every time the drive batteries are connected, a faulty battery charger looks favorite but thats tomorrows job, info on these beasties seems sadly lacking, the lack of a battery charger isnt really important as a 900 watts of solar will be on its roof to charge it on sunny days


----------



## JasonT (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi everyone I too just purchased a aixam 600e mega truck van cheap and allready I have a list of things todo missing battery and other thing that I can see deteriorated will attempt a quick fix to see if it will drive luckily the scrap value and parts will pay for vehicle if all else fails


----------



## JasonT (Jan 27, 2021)

JasonT said:


> Hi everyone I too just purchased a aixam 600e mega truck van cheap and allready I have a list of things todo missing battery and other thing that I can see deteriorated will attempt a quick fix to see if it will drive luckily the scrap value and parts will pay for vehicle if all else fails


Also noticed straight away brake pedal feels like nothing at all hoping it’s electric and as battery is missing it’s not working yet but I will investigate to see if it’s hydraulic or pads fault


----------

